# Detailing World in The Sun Newspaper....



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Just reading through "The Sun's" motoring section and on page 8 of it "Detailing World" is mentioned in the article Hot Rides with regards to the Scottish Car Show at Ingliston on 17th July..... _


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Really? Will pick up a copy then :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

first time ever its been worth buying the sun!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> first time ever its been worth buying the sun!!


Give over, some of the page 3 girls are lovely these days :argie: (some )


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: my mate buys the daily star.. because its the cheapest paper available and still has page 3 :lol:

we work together.. but i still refuse to read his paper.. its worse than the sun for gossip..
its like a bunch of old women!
(no wonder its owned by the same person as channel 5, who are bringing back big brother :wall


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Didnt the Daily Star used to have a 'page 7 fella'. Perhaps to negate the womens rights group?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

some one scan it for me cant get out to get paper


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

-tom- said:


> some one scan it for me cant get out to get paper


What? The page 7 fella? You sure?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Didnt the Daily Star used to have a 'page 7 fella'. Perhaps to negate the womens rights group?


:lol: dont know.. havent seen one though.
he normally goes through the paper when he buys it for a quick "b**b scan" 
before reading the paper lol


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Viper said:


> Give over, some of the page 3 girls are lovely these days :argie: (some )


The page 3 girl today is a stunner!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol two reasons to buy todays sun.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> lol two reasons to buy todays sun.


technically theres 3 reasons ha :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's quite a bad paper.

The page 3 girl from Monday has been 20 since I started working!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

really - wow might have to go and get copy


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_A small quote: "The biggest websites, car clubs and forums around such as Strathycruise, Edinburgh Cruise, Monster Unit, Mustang Owners and *DETAILING WORLD *are already signed up to bring along the best cars(and other vehicles) and there is still just enough time to get your own site or club involved too....._


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Is this the Scottish Sun ?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> Is this the Scottish Sun ?


I didn't think they ever got the Sun in Scotland.... 

boom boom


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> Is this the Scottish Sun ?


sure is :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bought the Sun and I can't find it.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Viper said:


> Bought the Sun and I can't find it.


did you buy a scottish sun? seen as its about the scottish motor show, it may not feature in its english counterpart :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

No, I just went on the thread title and the first few posts Mick. I've been out for the past couple of hours and so missed the new info about it not being in the English version. Nevermind - I'll just read the sports pages :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

isnt that wrong.. i thought detailing world were not attending the scottish car show.
the guys from here were told they couldn't officially use the name afaik..


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Whizzer / Viper, if you wish a copy of The Scottish Sun, PM me your address and I'll put a copy in the post to you....._


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Paulo said:


> _Whizzer / Viper, if you wish a copy of The Scottish Sun, PM me your address and I'll put a copy in the post to you....._


That's very kind of you  PM on its way.

I think we can pop a DW sticker or something in the post for you as an exchange :thumb:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

Viper said:


> That's very kind of you  PM on its way.
> 
> I think we can pop a DW sticker or something in the post for you as an exchange :thumb:


_No problem, a pleasure and thanks for the offer of a sticker.....:thumb:_


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

That's wierd as we couldn't use the DW name according to the thread in the Scottish sub-section...


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> first time ever its been worth buying the sun!!


you prefer the financial times with an old guy covering his c0ck with a calculator and spreadsheet? :devil:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As my good friend Paulo very kindly sent both myself and Whizzer a copy of the Sun, I thought I'd scan it in for those who won't haven't seen it:

The 'Motors' section it was in:










...and the article:










:thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

big up for viper then , nice to be recognised


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:lol: No, I can't lie to you all  This is the real article:


----------



## jamesTelf (May 10, 2011)

that's a cracker of a fake LOL


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

she certainly is a hot ride.......
the car im talking about ofcourse :lol:

well done to DW getting in the paper.. and viper for a decent bit of photoshop.. looked good.:lol:


----------



## jamesTelf (May 10, 2011)

i see there not using the 2BM method, there's a job for somebody :buffer:


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't seem to focus on the words.... I've tried several times


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

mejinks said:


> I can't seem to focus on the words.... I've tried several times


ask and ye shall recieve my friend :thumb:



> The Scottish car show is set to be the LOUDEST and proudest yet.
> It's now just over a month away from this year's top modified event at The Royal Highland Centre, Edinburgh, on Sunday, july 17.
> 
> Now in it's eighth year, the organisers have pulled out all the stops, with more cars, more entertainment, more stunts and more family fun than ever before.
> ...


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

jamesTelf said:


> i see there not using the 2BM method, there's a job for somebody :buffer:


they _are_ using the 2BM...

Two Boob Method that is :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

mick you've got a spelling mistake...
"will be bringing along the best care" not best cars


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> mick you've got a spelling mistake...
> "will be bringing along the best care" not best cars


sorted


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Viper said:


> :lol: No, I can't lie to you all  This is the real article:


I think you could have got away with that little white lie for a lot longer!!


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Detailing World again mentioned in The Sun's motoring section P7 today....

Much the same as last time...._


----------

